

Ask HN:  anyone interested in pair-programming with me? - sr3d

Hi HNers,<p>I'm a single founder working on my first startup.  I quit my job and I've been working full-time on the site towards the first launch for the past 2 months.  I pretty much do everything by myself (from slicing PSD to sysadmin to coding the back-end to writing the Ajax interface, you name it, I do it).  But I sometimes feel a bit lonely working all day, and I'd love to have somebody to bounce ideas with.  I talked to friends over IM, but that's about it for my social life at the moment.  It's a good reason that YC doesn't accept startup with single founder, since based on my experience so far, it's a real challenge to stay motivated and passionated about the project for an extended period of time.  Having a co-founder to talk to is an amazing boost of morale and productivity, but I have to do what I have to do.<p>A few days ago I ran into a post here on HN about pair programming, and I thought it is a great idea.  If you're free, and you want to do some pair programming, just ping me!  I'm available on Skype and Yahoo Messenger as "alexnhatle".   I start my day around 10AM CST and call it a day around 2AM CST (sometime a bit later if need to).<p>I'm using Rails 3b4, PrototypeJS, and TDD as much as possible.  I wouldn't call myself a Rails expert or anything, I still learn stuff as I go.  As a self-plug, here's a small project that I built for fun after quitting my job, written in JavaScript with PrototypeJS:  http://alexle.net/experiments/jsdtd/ (code at http://github.com/sr3d/jsdtd).<p>Look forward to hearing from you!<p>Cheers!<p>Alex
======
acconrad
Funny...except for the part where I quit my job...I'm doing the same thing,
and I'm even using rails myself! We should bounce off ideas. But I don't use
skype or ym...try me at acconrad on gchat though!

------
callmeed
Yes, absolutely. I'm doing stuff in Rails and I'm really trying to get better
at TDD. I'd definitely be into this.

I'm on Skype as "erikdungan" (email in my profile). I'll add you now.

------
lookACamel
I'd love to help - but I honestly can't code for beans. (Probably very odd for
someone perusing HN.)

~~~
skinnymuch
Do you code at all or is your work/skillset/future relating to something else
entirely?

~~~
lookACamel
I don't know how to put it really...

I mean, psychologically I identify with programming (which is why I frequent
sites like this). I toy around with languages. But I've never written anything
substantial because I can't _code_.

------
diehell
Dude, im adding you on ym!. Dunno if i would do you good, since im a noob in
programming.

------
rudasi
Hey, Taking any interns for free?

